# The best way to find a company that would sponsor me to move to Australia.



## daveUK (Jun 9, 2013)

Hi I'm new to the site and looking to move to Australia. 
l am a sales representative for a company that sells concrete and compaction. can anyone tell me the best way to find a company that would sponsor me to move to Australia. 

Thank Dave


----------



## Editor (Oct 30, 2012)

Hi Dave

I would probably look at the major companies in your specific sector and approach them to see whether there are any employment posts available at the moment. If your skills are in short supply and the company abides by the various government visa regulations then you may be eligible for sponsorship.

Best of luck,

Mark


----------

